# All soups I make taste like vomit?



## submersed24 (Apr 24, 2016)

Well, I like to cook(to eat) and I have been learning how to make soups lately, but for some reason, they always taste like vomit. I am extremely confused about why it tastes this way and I was hoping that you could give me ideas why. When I made tomatoe soup, I took tomaotes and put them on a pan and carmalized them with salt, pepper, olive oil, and thyme on them, then I through that into a pot and grinded it down and added vegetable stock. Unfortunately, that tasted like 100% vomit(it was extremely acid too).I blamed that on too much thyme. Later, I made the soup a different way by not adding thyme, I sautéed onions with pepper and salt then I added canned tomatoes, which ended up tasting worse. I tried to add sugar to make it less acidic, but the flavors just got worse. Finally, I went to make corn chowder and I added onions, celery, and carrots and sautéed it with salt and pepper and then added cream. I then added in canned corn and vegetable broth and tht too tasted like vomit, with a horrible smell. I cannot think of why it tastes so bad, any suggestions?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Are you following a recipe or improvising? If the latter I'd suggest the former since your results are consistently unsuccessful. Soup should not taste like vomit. Perhaps you should also consider a medical exam... Brain tumors can cause phantom smells of feces and maybe vomit too.


----------



## submersed24 (Apr 24, 2016)

BrianShaw said:


> Are you following a recipe or improvising? If the latter I'd suggest the former since your results are consistently unsuccessful. Soup should not taste like vomit. Perhaps you should also consider a medical exam... Brain tumors can cause phantom smells of feces and maybe vomit too.


I was improvising, but the only thing I could think of would be too much onion, it was a really big onion but it shrunk a lot. And I def dont have a tumor lol, because I'm only 20


----------



## submersed24 (Apr 24, 2016)

Submersed24 said:


> I was improvising, but the only thing I could think of would be too much onion, it was a really big onion but it shrunk a lot. And I def dont have a tumor lol, because I'm only 20. The ironic thing is that I can usually cook really good food just by smell, but just not soup.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Nope, too much onion is quite unlikely to be the problem. Seek out a good recipe or two and follow them. Also, please don't succumb to the "arrogance of youth"... Tumors can happen at any age. There really could be a reason why you continually think you smell vomit.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Check your olive oil and other oils you are using to saute! If they are rancid it would cause that flavor profile!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The tomatoes are your source of acidity. This far out of season they'll have little other flavor.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

Arr you using canned/boxed veg stock? It is possibly the worst thing in the world. Water is better.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Another question or two. Did the nasty smell happen when the soup was fresh, or after being cooled and stored? What did you cook the soup and what did you store in? Cooking in cast iron can give off flavored as can storing in some plastics.


----------



## the novice (Apr 12, 2016)

Are you vomiting in your soup?  Are you making vomit soup?


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Good things in good things out, check your ingredients.  When I was 22 I went to a doctor about a blocked sinus. Three days later he removed a tumor, I was lucky it was not cancer.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

The question you should be asking is "Do the soups taste like vomit to anyone else?" 

If you make the soup and others think it tastes good, go see your doctor immediately.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

I'm not kidding about the boxed veg stock - that stuff is awful.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

I've tried to ignore this thread, but vomit? Seriously?

I've lived for a while, and NEVER had anything taste like vomit other than vomit. 

Is this simply a misplaced metaphor or. . . a troll?


----------



## tristano (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi, the only way to make a horrible soups is not to have idea of why you put certain ingredients and what is their use.

Wrong ratios of mirepoix, main ingredient and stock, wrong seasoning and bad quality of your ingredients can make you produce a disappointing soup (but tasting like vomit???). I once made a "throw random ingredient in random ratios" soup and the result was still eatable (but far from very tasty).

So, start with good fresh ingredients, avoid canned vegetables, if possible avoid cube stocks but make your own stock, take a recipe and use it as a template. The steps are always the same: sauteeing for flavour extraction, cooking in stock, pureeing, seasoning and thickening. I can't imagine what can go wrong.


----------



## steve tphc (Sep 18, 2012)

Submersed24 said:


> I was improvising, but the only thing I could think of would be too much onion, it was a really big onion but it shrunk a lot. And I def dont have a tumor lol, because I'm only 20


I have never tasted anything by any cook that tasted like vomit. Some thing very wrong!


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Learn to follow recipes!


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

Have you guys ever had canned veg stock?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I'll trust you on that!


----------



## bakerkeegan (Feb 18, 2014)

It may sound crazy, but are you using the same pot?  Perhaps there's something wrong with the pot itself and it's effecting the flavor.  If the soup doesn't taste like vomit to anyone else and different soups taste the same, it would seem the vessel you're cooking in may be the problem.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Try not to cook things that taste like vomit.


----------



## zagut (Dec 30, 2013)

Please describe the flavor profile of vomit so your difficulties can be examined in minutia. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

I'm sure someone here has the answer. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Buytric acid is the vomit odor chemical, it is a short chain fatty acid... so I suspect the fats he is using.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

This thread makes me want to puke.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Jimyra said:


> This thread makes me want to puke.


You should make soup then, since you will have the critical ingredient. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## parallax (Nov 6, 2015)

Are we waiting on the biopsy results?


----------



## saleschef (Jun 3, 2011)

The other suggestions such as ensuring you are using quality ingredients are key. But also ensure you are cooking in a nonreactive pan as they won't impart flavors to your soup. Someone mentioned cast iron as being a poor choice but also cheap aluminum pans should be avoided. Lastly, make sure no one is puking in your soup when you're not looking.


----------



## submersed24 (Apr 24, 2016)

BrianShaw said:


> Nope, too much onion is quite unlikely to be the problem. Seek out a good recipe or two and follow them. Also, please don't succumb to the "arrogance of youth"... Tumors can happen at any age. There really could be a reason why you continually think you smell vomit.


 Haha I think I am good in that area, it is just my soup that tasted bad. Though, I made tomato sauce recently and it tasted a lot better.


----------



## submersed24 (Apr 24, 2016)

phatch said:


> The tomatoes are your source of acidity. This far out of season they'll have little other flavor.


 Yes, I think this was the case. I bought vine tomatoes, cut them in half and pre cooked them for 30 minutes with olive oil, fresh thyme, garlic, and I left the vines on to give a little more flavor and took them off when I blended them together. So the vines could be it too, I also put WAY too much thyme because the bristles fell off into the soup when I boiled it


----------



## submersed24 (Apr 24, 2016)

jake t buds said:


> I've tried to ignore this thread, but vomit? Seriously?
> 
> I've lived for a while, and NEVER had anything taste like vomit other than vomit.
> 
> Is this simply a misplaced metaphor or. . . a troll?


 Nope, real. I am actually getting pretty good at cooking too but the acidity of the tomatoes was probably the reason. That with too much thyme and the vine of the tomatoes could have been why. My mom actually liked the soup with the exception of too much thyme, but I couldn't eat it. Way too acidic. Probably way too many herbs seeing I am used to dried having less flavor


----------



## nauticus (Aug 26, 2016)

The closest I've ever made something taste like vomit is by adding _too much_ dried oregano and thyme. I find that it does have a very pungent taste and is also quite gritty.

Aside from that, check all of your ingredients and your equipment. Everything you put in a soup or a sauce contributes to its' flavour in some way, so if one item is old or otherwise not usable, it'll affect the rest of the ingredients. Is your skillet or pot dirty? Onions or oils expired?

I'd recommend following a few different recipes to learn the method and see how they turn out. After you've had a chance to learn the techniques, then you can start improvising and adding a bit of your creativity to the dish. Fact is, if everything is in good condition and of good quality, and if you're applying the proper method and techniques, it will end up being good.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

I think the first thing you need to rule out, for sake of this thread, is that "its just you".

Have someone else try your soup, and have someone else make it from your exact recipe

and ingredients, then YOU try it and see if it still tastes vominated. (TM)

It's also possible , you're just choosing the word vomit to mean tastes terrible, off taste, not 

palatable, etc. 

But if all is on the up and up, Im planting my flag in the rancid-fat camp.


----------



## steve tphc (Sep 18, 2012)

Stay out of the kitchen!!!


----------



## ldiatone (Feb 22, 2016)

firstly,  make a good chicken stock and use this instead of veg stock.  when making  tomato soup just try onions and garlic.  yes garlic. and some sugar.  buy some sherry vinegar and add some drops of this to the 'mater soup.  then after it cooks for a while, use a immersion blender   and pass it through a food mill or chinois.  then add your heavy cream.

  on your corn chowder again toss the veg stock and use either seafood stock or buy some chicken or seafood base to enhance the flavor .

i have never had a soup taste/smell like vomit.  i think vomit may be a very strong word to use...mayb  strong sour taste is a better example.


----------

